# This month's Banner.....



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 1, 2010)

It's pretty disturbing, but for some reason it's really friggin' awesome.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 1, 2010)

I find it kinda creepy, but that's just me.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2010)

I wish I hadn't refreshed.


----------



## Willow (Sep 1, 2010)

This is what popped into my mind when I saw it

But that's just me. 

Fake edit: Oh lol well of course that's the theme.


----------



## Pine (Sep 1, 2010)

I guess peanut butter and jelly is a September thing



Willow said:


> This is what popped into my mind when I saw it



you are not alone


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah it is creepy, it looks like one of those latex furries.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 1, 2010)

....

Now that the news updated, I finally figured out what was supposed to be going on.....

PB&J 'Neer and Rednef.....

Hey, wait a sec! Where's Fender?


----------



## Icky (Sep 1, 2010)

what the fuck is this?

FA bannergods, I am disappoint.


----------



## Willow (Sep 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Hey, wait a sec! Where's Fender?


 Fender's on the left. Rednef isn't on the banner.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 1, 2010)

At least there is no complaints of the new banner being sexual in some way.....

(inb4 proven wrong.....)



Willow said:


> Fender's on the left. Rednef isn't on the banner.


 
I'm almost positive that's Rednef. Fender doesn't have chest bumps.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 1, 2010)

The purple thing on the right reminds me of Spyro... Anyone else see a connection?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> I'm almost positive that's Rednef. Fender doesn't have chest bumps.


 
Look at face.

Not dragony thing.


----------



## Shico (Sep 1, 2010)

My guess is it is school related some how? Ya know PB&J for lunch? 
I dunno, that is what I thought since all the little kiddies go back to school around this time of year.


----------



## Willow (Sep 1, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Look at face.
> 
> Not dragony thing.


 Also look at the tail, it looks pretty bushy.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 1, 2010)

Dragoneer is the other.
Just check out the original art work.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 1, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Look at face.
> 
> Not dragony thing.





Willow said:


> Also look at the tail, it looks pretty bushy.


 
The chest texture looks like Rednef...

Maybe they were combined into one PB&J monster? or did Fender just get Rule 63'd?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> At least there is no complaints of the new banner being sexual in some way.....
> 
> (inb4 proven wrong.....)


 The art style is a fetish towards latex furries and/or rubber.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The art style is a fetish towards latex furries and/or rubber.


 
Thank you cannonfodder....

=>.>=


----------



## Willow (Sep 1, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> The chest looks like Rednef...


 I don't see any boobs, I see what looks like a peanut butter swirly thing. Which could be chest fluff. Also look at the original piece. :|


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 1, 2010)

Shico said:


> My guess is it is school related some how? Ya know PB&J for lunch?
> I dunno, that is what I thought since all the little kiddies go back to school around this time of year.


 
I think of school pizza rectangles and nasty spaghetti... or cartooned milk.


----------



## Jude (Sep 1, 2010)

It's pretty weird and cool looking. Not really disturbed by it.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 1, 2010)

Fender and Dragoneer are the 2 in the banner.

Just look here.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4304912
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4301790


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 1, 2010)

Willow said:


> I don't see any boobs, I see what looks like a peanut butter swirly thing. Which could be chest fluff. Also look at the original piece. :|


 


Stargazer Bleu said:


> Fender and Dragoneer are the 2 in the banner.
> 
> Just look here.
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4304912
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4301790


 
....

Looks like that's what it is after all. Looking at the original pic didn't help as much, but seeing the close up version is quite clear.

Man..... The file compression on FA isn't the greatest.....


----------



## Zenia (Sep 1, 2010)

I love it. I saw it a week or two ago on DeviantART. I love Marie Cannibis' work.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 2, 2010)

Zenia said:


> I love it. I saw it a week or two ago on DeviantART. I love Marie Cannibis' work.


 So do I.
Love his whelp chars.

Have you seen the sculptures he is making?


----------



## Zenia (Sep 2, 2010)

I've always assumed by the name "Marie" that the artist is a female? Am I wrong?

But yeah I have seen the sculptures. Very cute. I love Dessert Whelps.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 2, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I find it kinda creepy, but that's just me.


 
You're not alone.


----------



## SFox (Sep 2, 2010)

My first thought is, what does pb&j have to do with the month of September? It's certainly not something I ever linked with this month.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2010)

It freaked the fuck out of me.


----------



## Gizgiz (Sep 2, 2010)

yay adblock


----------



## Syradact (Sep 2, 2010)

It honestly creeps me out. Very sinister. What are those...bug things? What is going on?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 2, 2010)

Gizgiz said:


> yay adblock


 
you beat me


----------



## gliengul (Sep 2, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> you beat me


 
There always seems to be someone that can't handle the banner regardless of how bland and/or cute and PG it is...

Why not draw a banner of your own to propose to the management instead of whining?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 2, 2010)

gliengul said:


> There always seems to be someone that can't handle the banner regardless of how bland and/or cute and PG it is...
> 
> Why not draw a banner of your own to propose to the management instead of whining?


 
Because it doesn't work that way.


----------



## ShadowEon (Sep 2, 2010)

Why does Fender look like he has breasts in this one? I thought it was RedNef at first...=/

But lol Dragoneer lools like Spyro.


----------



## Lobar (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm not the only one that thinks it's just plain ugly, am I?


----------



## Mayonnaise (Sep 2, 2010)

They make me feel hungry for some reason.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I'm not the only one that thinks it's just plain ugly, am I?


 
You're not alone. Bad anatomy, bad color, vague forms made out of condiments. Pretty ugly.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

Molly said:


> You're not alone. Bad anatomy, bad color, vague forms made out of condiments. Pretty ugly.


 
If anything, the one thing that the original had going for it was all the tiny detail, which is lost in resizing.

It's just... bad.


----------



## Holsety (Sep 2, 2010)

Lobar said:


> I'm not the only one that thinks it's just plain ugly, am I?


 It's not just ugly, the idea/theme to it gives it just an overall feeling of... nastiness. I feel gross after looking at it


----------



## Taralack (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder if any of you guys are expressing these opinions on the artist's submission? Because I would love to see their reaction hahaha


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Sep 2, 2010)

scared the hell outta me. but it makes me fuckin hungry D:<


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

Can we have the phallic hotdog banner back?


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Sep 2, 2010)

.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 2, 2010)

ShadowEon said:


> Why does Fender look like he has breasts in this one? I thought it was RedNef at first...=/



At least I'm not the only one who made that mistake....



Xenke said:


> If anything, the one thing that the original had going for it was all the tiny detail, which is lost in resizing.


 
Pretty much. FA's resize compression really sucks. It lost all the cool details, and made it look like Fender had breasts....

=v.v=


----------



## Xenke (Sep 2, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Pretty much. FA's resize compression really sucks. It lost all the cool details, and made it look like Fender had breasts....
> 
> =v.v=


 
That why one should resize before upload. It annoys me when people don't, and they get all that visual artifact crap everywhere.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 2, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> The purple thing on the right reminds me of Spyro... Anyone else see a connection?


Yeah, my first reaction was basically "What the fuck, is that Spyro?"

I don't particularly like this banner. It's not disturbing or anything... just not my cup of tea.


----------



## Eske (Sep 2, 2010)

I've always wanted to make a banner that would be used on FA.
Then I remember how there's always a thread about how much everyone hates the new banner, and I doubt I could take it because I'm such a wimp.

That said, this banner actually deserves this thread.
What a creepy mess of ew.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 2, 2010)

Eske said:


> I've always wanted to make a banner that would be used on FA.
> Then I remember how there's always a thread about how much everyone hates the new banner, and I doubt I could take it because I'm such a wimp.
> 
> That said, this banner actually deserves this thread.
> What a creepy mess of ew.


 
And we turn back to the list of artists that should be asked to make a banner because they do good shit and aren't well-known. It's good advertising for the lesser-known artist, yet more often than not, there's no point even trying unless you have connections.


----------



## TopazThunder (Sep 2, 2010)

Zenia said:


> I've always assumed by the name "Marie" that the artist is a female? Am I wrong?
> 
> But yeah I have seen the sculptures. Very cute. I love Dessert Whelps.



You are correct, the artist is female. I watch her on dA and FA. 

This thread is yet another perfect testament that art is _very_ subjective.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 2, 2010)

Smelge said:


> And we turn back to the list of artists that should be asked to make a banner because they do good shit and aren't well-known. It's good advertising for the lesser-known artist,



I fully agree.



> yet more often than not, there's no point even trying unless you have connections.


 
Sadly, this is the case with everything from the banner, to mods/admins. 

=>.<=


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2010)

redfoxnudetoons said:


> Sadly, this is the case with everything from the banner, to mods/admins.
> 
> =>.<=


 
I made a mock banner and nobody but my handful of watchers cared.  :V


----------



## Alstor (Sep 2, 2010)

GUYS PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY IS NOT A FETISH ON IT'S OWN

YOU'RE ALL JUST IGNORANT :V


Ratte said:


> I made a mock banner and nobody but my handful of watchers cared.  :V


 I'm actually trying to find the Greasemonkey script that changes the banner so I can replace it with yours.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I made a mock banner and nobody but my handful of watchers cared.  :V


 
Chuck Yeager crashed or was shot down dozens of times before he broke the sound barrier...

and it was a good mock banner btw


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 2, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I made a mock banner and nobody but my handful of watchers cared.  :V


 
I never assumed it was a parody :V


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 2, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I never assumed it was a parody :V


 
mock-up, not mocking.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 2, 2010)

Alstor said:


> GUYS PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY IS NOT A FETISH ON IT'S OWN
> 
> YOU'RE ALL JUST IGNORANT :V
> 
> I'm actually trying to find the Greasemonkey script that changes the banner so I can replace it with yours.



Go to C:\Users\Alstor\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\<randomness>.default\chrome\

Create a file called userContent.css and put this in it:


```
@-moz-document domain(www.furaffinity.net){
	#fa_header{
		background-image: url('http://d.facdn.net/art/ratte/1282609028.ratte_bannerfinalfull.png') !important;
	}
}
```


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2010)

hey wait what


----------



## Taralack (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah, I'd prefer Ratte's banner over the current one. At least hers makes sense.


----------



## Ratte (Sep 2, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Yeah, I'd prefer Ratte's banner over the current one. At least hers makes sense.


 
rofl

I thought the Furthia High correlation people made was funny.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 2, 2010)

This month's banner has nothing to do with anything, least of all FurAffinity.net.

Do not believe the toast, for it lies.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Sep 3, 2010)

First thing I though of for some reason when I saw it was the Fight Club bar of soap


----------



## Dan. (Sep 3, 2010)

It is just me or does it look like like they're melting in the banner? I like it though, stylised art is hard come by these days.


----------



## yoka_neko (Sep 4, 2010)

fff I like it, its colourful and definitely unique.

I don't know why people are making such a big fuss over a banner,
if you don't like it, just adblock it.


----------



## Nyloc (Sep 4, 2010)

yoka_neko said:


> fff I like it, its colourful and definitely unique.
> 
> I don't know why people are making such a big fuss over a banner,
> if you don't like it, just adblock it.


 
Because they'd much rather have a banner they like than a banner they don't, or just adblocking it. The "if you don't like it, don't look at it" argument has been said time and time again and still isn't getting any more convincing.


----------



## yoka_neko (Sep 4, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Because they'd much rather have a banner they like than a banner they don't, or just adblocking it. The "if you don't like it, don't look at it" argument has been said time and time again and still isn't getting any more convincing.



you can also replace the existing banner with one you like with a bit of simple coding
http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/1521847/


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 4, 2010)

yoka_neko said:


> fff I like it, its colourful and definitely unique.
> 
> I don't know why people are making such a big fuss over a banner,
> if you don't like it, just adblock it.


Or, we can voice that we don't like it, in the hopes that future banners will be something more appealing.

"If you don't like it, don't look at it" is a means to deal with a banner that we don't like, not a means to try to create change.


----------

